# 1934 Little Palladian house - Malaysia 09



## Raz333 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my 2nd visit to this little house a year after my initial explore to see how the old girl is holding up. 
The building was originally constructed for a Chinese family and uses many design and decorative elements from
eastern and western influences.

This time round this little home is in a pretty bad way with her floor boards now rotting fast and even the entire
upper floor structure looking a bit out of whack. I wouldn't be surprised if the upper storey will collapse completely
within the next couple of years.

The stigma of it allegedly being a "murder house" has in many ways helped save it from scrap thieves and other
low lifes, but at the same time also scared off would be persons or groups who could save this building from the
total ruin it's headed for right now.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 19, 2009)

Another delightful building. Fabulous stone and plasterwork details.
I love your last pic of the barred and shuttered window.
Cheers, Raz.


----------



## infromthestorm (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice mix of architecture and despite the neglect it still looks habitable


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the porte cochere, looks like you can rig up a hammock and have a lazy afternoon in the cool breeze


----------



## night crawler (Mar 19, 2009)

The murder house intregues me, could you elborate a bit more. Love the photo's


----------



## Raz333 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys.

The porte cochere is indeed an interesting feature, normally of course you see this part of the house
as a dedicated carriage or car porch. The original owner really had his own ideas and created a very 
unique punchy little house by 1930's Malaya standards. A real gem.

As for being known as the "murder house", allegedly the original owner was killed inside the house. 
Because of this, the property has become a draw for occult groups who have drawn weird symbols on 
the walls trying to raise the dead or something.

With the belief systems as they are out here, locals have a real fear of this place and hence why
it has largely sat here untouched.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 19, 2009)

Great stuff Raz -ta for posting some more snaps of this one


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool house


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 19, 2009)

You know Raz, if you visit here every year for the next 5 or so years you'll have a really interesting photo-documentary on this house


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW your stuff is allways ion the epic scale, and the guiness glass what a find


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 20, 2009)

What a lovely Colonial looking house. Nice shots.


----------



## fire*fly (Mar 20, 2009)

love the house & the photos


----------



## Raz333 (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for all the comments guys!

Trinpaul, that sounds like a good idea,I just might do that.


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 22, 2009)

Raz,

A question about the building methodology / style. Is it customary or traditional for structures such as this house for the ground floor level to be so well constructed and the upper floor level to be "not so well" constructed? Obviously a lot of time and expense went into building the lower level and not as much into the top level (concrete vs wood).


----------



## Raz333 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes this half-brick half-timber construction is a common thing with pre war buildings out here.
Why they used this method probably boiled down to cost and ease of construction.


----------



## james.s (Apr 19, 2009)

This is an thoroughly amazing find! Are there many house abandoned like this in the far east that are in this condition?


----------



## Raz333 (Apr 20, 2009)

For its location right next to a main road, this house is one of the exceptions.
The ghost stories have definitely helped it survive more or less in one piece.


----------

